# Solved: unable to access google.com



## mishali (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently encountered a problem accessing google.com (as well as gmail, which is my main problem!).
I am getting an error message: "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage".
I have tried it using several browsers (IE8, Firefox3, Chrome), and neither works.
I also tried disabling the Windows Firewall and my protection program (Kasparsky) and it still doesn't work.
Other websites, including google.co.il are working just fine, by the way.
Also, I have 2 other comuters connected to the internet through the same router (1 connected physically and the other through wireless connection) and in those I CAN access google.com - the problem is only from this single computer!

This is a real pain - I would greatly appreciate your help!

Thanks


----------



## stanney (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Have you checked your pop up blocker


----------



## mishali (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, it might be a trivial question, but still...
I do NOT use google toolbar, by the way.


----------



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

Run a virus scan, see if that works. Sounds like your browser may have been hijacked..amongst other things. but start with a virus scan.


----------



## mishali (May 10, 2009)

I ran a virus scan (using Kasparsky) and a spyware scan (adaware).
Nothing came up.


----------



## mishali (May 10, 2009)

I saw that in other similar cases people were using Hijack This program, so I ran it on my computer, and this was the logfile I got.
I don't understand what it means and what should I do next. Can anyone help please?
--------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 09:58:29, on 11/05/09
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version4\TeamViewer_Service.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version4\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\windows xp\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\FREEDO~1\fdm.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ynet.co.il/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O1 - Hosts: 195.122.131.250 rapidshare.com
O1 - Hosts: 62.219.16.10 cafe.themarker.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.179.113.165 www.gevaschool.givat-ada.k12.il
O1 - Hosts: 198.105.194.11 disney.go.com
O1 - Hosts: 62.219.90.126 www.shnorkel.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 216.227.212.182 www.balloon-animals.com
O1 - Hosts: 68.142.135.186 www.hobbytron.com
O1 - Hosts: 69.55.70.171 www.balloonhq.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.109.128.158 celebri-net.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 72.232.205.170 www.lawinaboard.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 213.8.143.15 hydepark.hevre.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 82.165.134.245 www.delverssquare.com
O1 - Hosts: 70.85.38.162 www.giantitp.com
O1 - Hosts: 204.9.177.18 grim-campaign.livejournal.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.15.54.8 www.rpgnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 147.28.0.62 www.pathguy.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.115.64.106 www.montecook.com
O1 - Hosts: 169.254.243.57
O1 - Hosts: 66.211.98.4 www.rpg.net
O1 - Hosts: 64.223.12.31 www.wizards.com
O1 - Hosts: 208.96.6.148 skullandbones.pbwiki.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.251.43.98 www.talklikeapirate.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.204.224.99 www.tide-mark.com
O1 - Hosts: 129.15.2.112 students.ou.edu
O1 - Hosts: 62.219.11.10 davar-acher.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 69.57.164.232 nine.frenchboys.net
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.52.189 go.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.46.19.190 www.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.52.189 go.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.46.19.190 www.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 207.46.19.190 www.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 169.254.243.57
O1 - Hosts: 169.254.243.57
O1 - Hosts: 169.254.243.57
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.52.189 go.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.52.189 go.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.52.189 go.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.52.189 go.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.52.189 go.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.4.52.189 go.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.85.137.83 mail.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.78.9.181 www.resco-net.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.117.156.55 www.d.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 212.25.72.11 www.hop.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 213.8.172.148 www.alfy.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 199.203.55.187 games.cet.ac.il
O1 - Hosts: 192.118.82.157 fun.walla.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 89.149.209.152 www.cdcovers.cc
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 81.177.17.40 www.wnet.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 192.118.73.7 www.hitechjob.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 169.254.243.57
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.34.168.197 www.mailinator.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.8.50.54 www.yousendit.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 72.32.150.212 www.guitartricks.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 193.226.122.237 www.radio3net.ro
O1 - Hosts: 207.46.19.190 www.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.249.93.99 www.google.com
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: StumbleUpon Launcher - {145B29F4-A56B-4b90-BBAC-45784EBEBBB7} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {54B02808-B60E-44CD-A72D-9865117E4E62} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AGFormHelperObj Class - {6620E618-1AB9-4EB2-ACA4-CBBE9066DBE6} - C:\Program Files\agat\AGForm\AGFormsHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\iefdm2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AGForms - {ed2e7de7-07db-4941-a06d-f780b93ba730} - C:\Program Files\agat\AGForm\AGForms.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\windows xp\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: &יצא ל- Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download video with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlfvideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon PhotoBlog It! - res://StumbleUponIEBar.dll/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: StumbleUpon - {75C9223A-409A-4795-A3CA-08DE6B075B4B} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: מחקר - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.8.110.cab
O16 - DPF: {D79B6F43-F214-4E7A-9ECB-CCC8771F2416} - http://www.tapuz.co.il/irc/main/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dimsntfy - %SystemRoot%\System32\dimsntfy.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: Fat Orange Updater (FOUPDATE) - Fat Orange, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Fat Orange, Inc\FOUpdate\FOUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 4 (TeamViewer4) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version4\TeamViewer_Service.exe" -service (file missing)


----------



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm no pro, but looked at it for a few minutes and I would question a few items in your log.

Maybe someone else will overlook your log here....but if not, post your log here:
http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/


----------



## mishali (May 10, 2009)

Ok, guys, the mystery is solved.
Following a friend's recommendation, I looked for the file named "Hosts" (it was under "Windows\System32\Drivers\etc" folder).
It had the google.com domain under a false IP address (66.249.93.99).
I deleted all the google.com records, and Voila! the site is back up.

Thanks for all the helpers!


----------

